# What the Latest Survey Says About Apple TV Features, And Why Cable Companies Should Be A Bit Nervous



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

The desire for many TV watchers to "cut the cable" isn't new news or a big surprise, and a recent survey confirms it. The survey shows that nearly half of cable users are willing to pull the proverbial (and literal) plug on their cable services with the growing use of Web / online streaming TV. When Apple released their most recent Apple TV set-top-box (generation 3) people were happy to have a new product that makes going completely cordless even closer to their grasp; and with even more features than their current cross-product setup there's no question about the benefits that it has.

We're stepping into the future with the latest and greatest Apple TV features that are frankly what TV users everywhere have been begging for since we started watching movies on our iPod.

*Why the news has cable companies scared*

While all of us are dancing around thanking our lucky stars that Apple is disconnecting us even further from the world of tripping over wires and wiring cable throughout our entire house; there's one group of people who just aren't happy about it. The cable companies that own most of the TV-watchers market share like Comcast and Time Warner should be extremely nervous as the features of Apple TV improve because some people are predicting that soon, they will be phased out completely.








This survey in particular mentions that while the majority of adult TV watchers aren't feeling particularly inclined to cancel their service, there are more than enough of their customers fleeing to the more convenient Apple TV.

*The features of the Apple Gen 3 that might convert traditional TV watchers*

TV subscribers are shouting from the roof tops, they're willing to lose the cable. As other services improve, Apple TV features are only going to grow. As these features improve, you're going to see an astounding number of "cable" loyal people being won over by the Internet TV team.

Frankly, why shouldn't they?! You're getting a good bang for your buck. Some of most well-known and buzzed about features include:

>> storage abilities (store and play downloaded content)
>> easy access to the best streaming subscriptions (Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, EVEN NBA / MLA TV)
>> not to mention access to rotten tomatoes reviews so you can get quick info on any of the content you're about to watch

So far, you've got streaming, network sharing, and "iTunes-ing" all on one device that doesn't include a "four hour window" installation.

​
*Apple TV Reviews, what they're indicating about the market and why the downfalls don't matter*

Every good tech-geek has seen the raving reviews about this product. Like everything, some good and some bad. However, a quick Google search will leave you convinced that this streaming device is here to stay and is just going to get better and better. What are some of the downfalls to the Apple TV features? Good question. Some users complain that the features "aren't a big deal" and are all "convenience" based; not necessarily more cost effective or "better" than the standard cable TV setup.

While there are limited commercials with most options for streaming with the Apple TV, there is still the cost of the subscriptions for services like Netflix, Hulu, and HBO Go. Let's face it though, no avid TV watching adult can deny that having hundreds of thousands of options at their fingertips at any time... without the time constraints, commercials, and "schedule" that comes with standard TV, will leave them unsatisfied.

_Sources:_
tdgresearch.com
macworld.com


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

We cut cable sometime back. They kept raising the fees every year and we just couldn't justify paying the fees every month. 

Now, everything we need outside of broadcast network (ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, etc.) is done via streaming.. Netflix, Hulu, Youtube, etc. 

Granted, the only thing we can't get is live Sports that are not on broadcast channels but outside of that we are happy with cutting cable..


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

These stories are funny.
Without the catalog of programming that was originated by the OTA and cable TV networks where does the bulk of Internet programming going to come from ?
Those content owners will eventually get their ducks in a row and either restrict the license or raise the license fees.
Right now renting streaming movies or TV shows on demand quickly becomes much more expensive than a cable subscription. 
Eventually streaming services may have their own content, I give Netflix an A for their initial efforts, but actors like Kevin Spacey don't come cheap so to continue down the original content road will surely mean advertisements or higher subscription fees.
In the end the entertainment industry is a money generating machine and the money comes from consumers.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love to cancel the cable provider.

In fact, I was working my way towards that end. I now pay $89.99 (before fees, taxes, more taxes and STB rental) for cable and internet. I was coming close to ending the cable relationship. Then, I called Verizon to see how much would be the internet cost without cable? I was told, without bundling, my price for internet only will drop from 89.99 to 79.99. I save $10.00 a month plus STB rental fee.

That pulled the steam right out of me. The savings didn't seem worth the hassle and loss.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JimShaw said:


> I would love to cancel the cable provider.


Are there other providers in your area? comcast was always increasing their rates year after year. Finally, I got tired of it and went to AT&T DSL and then to AT&T U-Verse. 

See what the other competitors can do for you.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

tripplej said:


> Are there other providers in your area? comcast was always increasing their rates year after year. Finally, I got tired of it and went to AT&T DSL and then to AT&T U-Verse.
> 
> See what the other competitors can do for you.


I want to eliminate all providers except for internet. No matter which I chose, they all cost about the same when you look at apples vs apples


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I cut the cord on out cable tv too... Now what I think will happen as more people cut it is they will raise the rates for the internet. :-(


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The service providers will say, you will save by going with a bundle.. phone, cable tv, internet. But of course, this means even with a slight discount, all three are expensive. As you remove parts from the plan, the so called savings are gone and the base price jumps for some reason.. 

I have AT&T U-verse internet only.. Pay around $45... Of course, they tell me if I add cable tv back, the savings will be more but then they don't tell you that cable tv adds costs as well. lol. 

They get you one way or the other.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have Verizon Fios and I love the speed of the Internet it provides at 50mbps download and my upload speed is around 35-40 even though its only advertised at 25mbps. Problem is my Internet phone and tv is $185 a month! Internet only is $90 for my speed. It's expensive! Not a whole lot of options where I live cause Verizon has really monopolized the area over here. AT&T we don't have available and time Warner is just as expensive with less speed. One day I would like to pull the plug but there are so many trade offs to doing that and the cable companies know that, that's why they are price gouging!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike0206 said:


> One day I would like to pull the plug but there are so many trade offs to doing that and the cable companies know that, that's why they are price gouging!


I do agree. Price is controlled by competition. Unfortunately, a lot of cities have deals with certain companies so in the end they know this so the consumer is somewhat screwed.


----------

